

Why Are There So Many Pythons? - mcenedella
http://www.toptal.com/python/why-are-there-so-many-pythons

======
zpk
Anyone know if Toptal is legitimate? They advertise all over LinkedIn. I
contacted them and it seems like they don't really have a personal approach or
connection to the dev talent.

I need to slot myself in on a calendar for a skype call, and no reply to my
questions? I can't find any reviews on them either.

~~~
toptal
We definitely have a very personal approach. If you contacted us, there's a
good chance we responded.

